# Photography Block....(like writers block)



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anyone here gone through a time in their life where its rough and then your photography suffers from it? and if so how did you get through it?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 18, 2011)

Find a mundane object and make it not so mundane.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 18, 2011)

thats a good idea thank you


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes it happens, after spending 3 decades shooting I got to a point where it was getting tougher to enjoy what I was shooting, it really just became a job that I could make good money at, it is all I have ever done, so changing careers wasn't going to happen.  I ended up depressed over a lot of things and it was affecting more than just pictures, I could still do the job, and few people ever knew that I didn't really even care to be shooting.  For me I ended up buying  new camera gear, it was my switch to digital that got me excited about shooting again, from there I went back to simple basics, just heading out shooting flower, birds, trees, didn't matter. it was how I learned to shoot in the 70's and enjoyed doing it, didn't matter that the images weren't great, it was getting back in touch with the reality of what I used to enjoy, I didn't have to think.

You don't have to go out and buy new gear, just go back to what you used to do when you first started taking pictures, it will help clear your head and put you back on the right track again.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 18, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Yes it happens, after spending 3 decades shooting I got to a point where it was getting tougher to enjoy what I was shooting, it really just became a job that I could make good money at, it is all I have ever done, so changing careers wasn't going to happen.  I ended up depressed over a lot of things and it was affecting more than just pictures, I could still do the job, and few people ever knew that I didn't really even care to be shooting.  For me I ended up buying  new camera gear, it was my switch to digital that got me excited about shooting again, from there I went back to simple basics, just heading out shooting flower, birds, trees, didn't matter. it was how I learned to shoot in the 70's and enjoyed doing it, didn't matter that the images weren't great, it was getting back in touch with the reality of what I used to enjoy, I didn't have to think.
> 
> You don't have to go out and buy new gear, just go back to what you used to do when you first started taking pictures, it will help clear your head and put you back on the right track again.



Thank you so much


----------

